# Has anyone had a false BFN on an internet Cheapie?



## dancing P

Hey guys
I was just wondering if any of you had a BFN on an internet cheap hpt? i did one this morning and i dont know if i saw a really second line or my eyes tried to make me see one?
But i just feel different this month,my nipples are so sore, i am 3 days late which i never am, i am having cramps, i am shattered all the time and the bottom of my stomach is swollen and i have a flat stomach (normally)?:shrug:


----------



## Wellybob

Hey there,

I just got a more definite BFP today at 12 dpo after a rather faint line yesterday and a barely visible (take apart the test jobby) at 10 dpo. I used the Superdrug early tests but have a stock of internet cheapies to keep me satisfied! I was confused that the Superdrug ones were giving me the lines and the internet cheapies were all bfn's - not even a whisper. I figured as mine purport to be sensitive to 10 miu that they would give me a more 'truthful' result and started to wonder if the Superdrug one's were giving me false positives. Well, today I put them to the test and used the same FMU with which I got a nice BFP on my Superdrug one with and still a BFN on the internet cheapies!

If I were you, I'd get a 'proper' test, especially as you're 3 days over. I don't trust IC's anymore!!

Good luck


----------



## dancing P

Ahhh thank you wellybob!! it just seamed really strange that i am late and feel strange! i will get a proper test tomorrow!
Ahh by the way Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!! bet you soo excited!! xx


----------



## ourturnnext

I got a bfn on a cheapie strip test on the same day as I got bfp on a FRER. Took the cheapie in the morning, negative, FRER that evening was positive.

So don't give up! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i got a very very very faint line on a cheapie, and i mean faint..... hold up to light and squint and i was still not convinced it was there. DH could not see it. Anyhow i had a frer in the drawer so did that at the same time and got a faint BFP. After that the cheapies began to pick up my line and it was nice to see them get darker, though it took a good week and a half to get truely recognisable on a cheapie and by that stage i had done two digitals that were positive too.


----------



## dancing P

Hey ladies thanks for all your posts I am going to do a clear blue on Monday (fingers crossed) I have got a lot of symptoms, every nite about 9pm I start feeling sick, really sore nipples! And mild cramps x


----------



## Wellybob

dancing P said:


> Hey ladies thanks for all your posts I am going to do a clear blue on Monday (fingers crossed) I have got a lot of symptoms, every nite about 9pm I start feeling sick, really sore nipples! And mild cramps x

It all sounds positive! Good luck and let us know!
x:dust:


----------



## Charliegirl27

Good luck! Hope you get that BFP


----------



## dancing P

Update guys, i tested yesterday afternoon and still BFN! i will test again on friday :( x


----------

